# Non-monark Built Hawthorne Twin Bars (snyder/cwc Built)



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2016)

Here we can discuss the Snyder & apparently CWC built Hawthorne Twin Bars(HTB). Post pics, lit, projects etc to help us document differences & how to identify these cool & interesting frames


Snyder built frames


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2016)

News to me is that CWC built their version of this frame as well


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2016)

A fully loaded *CWC* built HTB that popped up at this years Memory Lane Swapmeet...Nice!!!

Looks like crankset has been swapped out at one time, but with that 2spd,front brake & that tubular rack I woulda snatched it up in a sec!


----------



## Jarod24 (May 3, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hawthorne-comet-reference-thread.31512/

Good thread reference as well.
 Seems to be Snyder and CWC had something in common thru certain years and models


----------



## tripple3 (May 3, 2016)

I started a thread on mine.,that I sold   http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/snyder-built-twin-bar.77912/
a couple pics in there:



Bottom bracket of Snyder twin bar



Snyder with CWC springer?
or is it? drop outs look CWC too


----------



## Jarod24 (May 3, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I started a thread on mine.,that I sold   http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/snyder-built-twin-bar.77912/
> a couple pics in there:
> View attachment 312305
> Bottom bracket of Snyder twin bar
> ...



That's why I find it so weird. The bowed stays and it happens to be equip with a CWC springer also. Just very odd if it truly is a synder


----------



## Jarod24 (May 3, 2016)

Can we get a close up of the CWC built 5 bar bottom bracket area?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Can we get a close up of the CWC built-in 5 bar bottom bracket area?



See post #2


----------



## Jarod24 (May 3, 2016)

very easy to identify by the way the twin tubes connect to the bottom bracket too. Snyder go straight in the CWC curve then go in. This is all very interesting. Ya learn something new everyday! Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## the tinker (May 3, 2016)

Here is one I am putting the finishing touches on. It's a Snyder built. Went out side just now and took some photos of it. 
Only this one turned out good. Plan to ride this bike a lot this summer.


----------



## Jarod24 (May 4, 2016)

So was the curved brace always a Snyder thing and the straight brace always a CWC. The brace connecting the seat stays. Not just on 5 bars but all prewar models?


----------



## bairdco (May 4, 2016)

Also, it appears that on cwc bikes, the chain stays are straighter and longer behind the bb than the snyders, which go into the bb at an angle.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 4, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I understand where you're coming from, but I'd like to keep this thread focused on the non-"zep" frames. That's the whole reason I started this thread yesterday. Thanks




"Non-monark Built Hawthorne Twin Bars (snyder/cwc Built)"

Maybe we can reserve the term "5-bar" for Monark-built bicycles, seeing that was their name for that frame?


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 4, 2016)

Yes, that's what I do...designate 5-bar to Monarks and distinguish Twinbars by brand- Hawthorne Twinbar (Snyder *and* CWC)  vs. Elgin/Columbia Twinbar.
Then there's the top end Hawthorne Zep which was different over the seasons so the year is important.
The 39 Zep is really the anomally as Hawthorne carried the name over to an entirely different and short lived bike.
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> "Non-monark Built Hawthorne Twin Bars (snyder/cwc Built)"
> 
> Maybe we can reserve the term "5-bar" for Monark-built bicycles, seeing that was their name for that frame?




I always refer to this line of bikes, be it Monark,Snyder or CWC built as "Hawthorne Twin bars"(If badged as a Hawthorne), just as they were named in the MW ads. The Monark built frame can indeed be referred to as a "5 Bar" whether it be tankless or a deluxe tanked model, though it depends on who you ask...

My tankless Monark 5 Bar(HTB) thread.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/monark-built-tankless-5bar-thread-hawthorne-twin.54711/

Shawn's Monark 5 Bar-Superframe article
http://thecabe.com/forum/pages/monark_5-bar/


----------



## oldfart36 (May 5, 2016)

Good info thread!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 16, 2016)

Any one else have one of these bikes in their collection? Trying to get one ready for the upcoming Yosemite Ride.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 16, 2016)

Great idea for a thread and great bikes guys......one of these is on my short list...


----------



## Jarod24 (May 16, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Any one else have one of these bikes in their collection? Trying to get one ready for the upcoming Yosemite Ride.




Is that original paint on there?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 16, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Is that original paint on there?




As far as I can tell.....yes


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2016)

Just need to service wheelset, install chain and guard..


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 4, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Just need to service wheelset, install chain and guard..
> 
> View attachment 324469




Dude you should sell this to me! I need a tankless parallel 5 bar.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Dude you should sell this to me! I need a tankless parallel 5 bar.




There's no one in line for this, so if it turns not to be a good fit for me, we can talk. Otherwise it's a keeper!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 4, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> There's no one in line for this, so if it turns not to be a good fit for me, we can talk. Otherwise it's a keeper!



Awesome, yeah man. Definitely put me in line for if you ever sell it I'd be interested


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 4, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Great idea for a thread and great bikes guys......one of these is on my short list...



I think I should be first hahahha..if not Ill gladly take second


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> There's no one in line for this, so if it turns not to be a good fit for me, we can talk. Otherwise it's a keeper!






Jarod24 said:


> Awesome, yeah man. Definitely put me in line for if you ever sell it I'd be interested






CrazyDave said:


> I think I should be first hahahha..if not Ill gladly take second




Mike is surrounded by bike guys that would also be in line if he was thinking of letting this 1 go....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 9, 2016)

Got mine rolling this past weekend. She's a sweet rider, so she's a keeper. Sorry Jarod24

Still need a straighter crank & to install a new light lens.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 9, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Got mine rolling this past weekend. She's a sweet rider, so she's a keeper. Sorry Jarod24
> 
> Still need a straighter crank & to install a new light lens.



Is that car in the back gonna ever get rolling? Hehehe

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 9, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Is that car in the back gonna ever get rolling? Hehehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Quiet you


----------



## deddings (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey there everyone. Awesome 5 bars! I just aquired this one, and am pretty ignorant to anything about it. I would love to know anything you all could provide me. I love it now (but wife is starting to pull the "too many bikes" card) so I may have to take it to the spring swap meet in Ann Arbor and let it go. If it does come to that, what should I expect to get for it (in the condition its in, or maybe after a little tlc such as tires and cleaned up a bit?). Thanks all!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 7, 2017)

deddings said:


> Hey there everyone. Awesome 5 bars! I just aquired this one, and am pretty ignorant to anything about it. I would love to know anything you all could provide me. I love it now (but wife is starting to pull the "too many bikes" card) so I may have to take it to the spring swap meet in Ann Arbor and let it go. If it does come to that, what should I expect to get for it (in the condition its in, or maybe after a little tlc such as tires and cleaned up a bit?). Thanks all!
> 
> View attachment 432576
> 
> ...



Looks like a CWC built Hawthorne Twin Bar. Not too many of those around from what I've seen. Looking for one myself, tho in a bit better shape. Great find!


----------



## OhioJones (Mar 9, 2017)

Great. Another one added to my list of wants.


----------



## deddings (Apr 27, 2017)

I will have this one at the memory lane swap meet tomorrow! I found it in Michigan earlier this year, and got it rolling and riding. I do not know the year, but I believe it is a CWC based on some other Caber's reviews. What do you all think? Cheers!


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice bike, agree CWC.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 2, 2018)

the tinker said:


> Here is one I am putting the finishing touches on. It's a Snyder built. Went out side just now and took some photos of it.
> Only this one turned out good. Plan to ride this bike a lot this summer.View attachment 312367




Nice! I want that fork! [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 29, 2019)

So a Snyder built HTB popped up recently & should be home pretty soon. it's a bit rough & needs a few parts including a matching paint rear carrier & Delta Hex fenderlight (Yeah, right...). Coolest detail I've noticed so far is that the background of the Hawthorne badge coordinates with the red. Weird, cuz my blue bike has a blue background. Hmmm.....


----------



## szathmarig (Jul 30, 2019)

I have the light in the color you need. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pre-war-fat-hex-front-loader-light-horn-combo.149503/


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 15, 2021)

So it's about time I post the newest HTB in my stable to this thread. This 95% complete survivor came out of Minnesota last year. I almost lost it, but fate and help from a couple of Cabe members put this Bad-Boy in my hands. Just to clarify, this is not the same red HTB I posted above. Same color & model tho.










						Untouched survivor HTB back on the road. | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

When a picker in MN posted a picture of this bike, it instantly caught my eye. I have a thing for weird frames, and these Hawthorne Twin Bars do not disappoint. He was fishing for offers and info, so of course I helped with both. After sharing pics and details about his new find, I found out my...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Apr 15, 2021)

What a great bike! And great color too!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 16, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> I started a thread on mine.,that I sold http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/snyder-built-twin-bar.77912/
> a couple pics in there:



I bought this back shortly after;
great rider.
Badged "Rustjunkie"



Snyder built, 24/9- 1" pitch, Hot-Rod


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2021)

Side-By-Side pics of my two original Snyder built HTBs


----------



## Oilit (Jul 24, 2021)

Here's one more for reference, shown as found. CWC built in early 1938, by the serial number (C47201, as best I can make out). The man I bought it from said he thought the original owner was from Ohio, so I'm guessing the registration is Lakewood Ohio, a suburb of Cleveland. W. Bingham Co. and Cleveland Welding Company were from Cleveland as well, so it all ties together.
More pictures here:








						CWC 5 Bar "Speed King" | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I picked this up last weekend, and I think it's a CWC-built 5 bar or twin bar. The front fork is bent and it's been repainted, but these are outside my area so let's hear from some of the more experienced Cabers. My first question, is the fork original, or was it repainted to match the frame? If...




					thecabe.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 29, 2022)

Another CWC built HTB that just popped up.


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Mar 30, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Another CWC built HTB that just popped up.
> View attachment 1597623
> View attachment 1597624



That's my bike lol, was going to post it here but didn't get around to it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2022)

Slight_Rust_is_Accepted said:


> That's my bike lol, was going to post it here but didn't get around to it.



I couldn't wait! Post more pics please


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Mar 30, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I couldn't wait! Post more pics please




Bike was initially found hiding in a garage on a farm in Indiana it popped up on Marketplace but being that it was over 4 hours from me I asked one of my bike friends that was closer to it to pick it up for me, which he did so huge thanks to him. This has been one of my bucket list bikes for a while and after having other deals involving a couple other HTB bikes fall through it feels good to finally get one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2022)

There's a Monark built HTB currently listed here on The Cabe.


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Apr 3, 2022)

HTB is now home, looks like most of it is correct time to clean it up and make it a rider.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 3, 2022)

Cwc 
Nice 
Congrats


----------

